# Urodynamic Studies



## wpsmith4967 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a urodynamic report in which the provider performed a Multi-Channel CMG (51726), Valsalva Leak Point Pressure (? CPT) and Uretheral Pressure Profile (51772).  I cannot not find any information on the CPT for the Valsalva Leak Point Pressure code.  Can any of your urogyn coders help?

Thanks,
Wendy


----------

